# Anyone riding in North Ga?



## Joemidd (Apr 27, 2010)

New member here!!! I am looking for a new group to ride with. Anyone ride any where around Rome Ga?


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I live in Snellville, but I go to Doles once a month when they are open and to Hawkinsville when they are open. I havent been to Colloden yet or that big place in North GA (forget the name) but hope to soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ecmn will be in your area.
there's also this ride being planned: 
east cost mimb ride. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4208


----------

